# (Gelöst) AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX - Boxed Kühler



## ubuntu1967 (20. Dezember 2018)

*(Gelöst) AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX - Boxed Kühler*

Hallo wie wird beim AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX - Boxed Kühler auf einem ASRock B450M Pro4 AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail der Boxed Kühler befestigt? Muss Mann die Backplate behalten?
WIe sieht es mit den vier Schrauben des Boxed Kühler aus werden die gesteckt oder geschraubt?


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX - Boxed Kühler*

Schau mal hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D3zpJo1mK0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX - Boxed Kühler*

In den Viedeo Konte man die Backplate nicht sehen.
Muss Mann die Backplate behalten?
WIe sieht es mit den vier Schrauben des Boxed Kühler aus werden die gesteckt oder geschraubt?


----------



## drstoecker (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX - Boxed Kühler*



ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> In den Viedeo Konte man die Backplate nicht sehen.
> Muss Mann die Backplate behalten?
> WIe sieht es mit den vier Schrauben des Boxed Kühler aus werden die gesteckt oder geschraubt?



grundsätzlich werden schrauben immer geschraubt! einfach die beiden kühlerhalter abschrauben, die backplate wird noch benötigt. den boxed kühler auf das auf die cpu legen, die 4 schrauben vom kühler festschrauben, fertig.


----------



## bastian123f (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX - Boxed Kühler*



ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> In den Viedeo Konte man die Backplate nicht sehen.
> Muss Mann die Backplate behalten?



Das konnte man super sehen. Die originalen Plastikmodule werden abgeschraubt und die Backplate bleibt einfach da liegen.



ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> WIe sieht es mit den vier Schrauben des Boxed Kühler aus werden die gesteckt oder geschraubt?



Ist auch super im Video zu sehen. Den Kühler mit der Hand festhalten und mit einem Schraubendreher die Schrauben leicht unterdrücken (falls benötigt) und sie festschrauben. 
Ist sehr ähnlich zu Intel finde ich.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX - Boxed Kühler*

Das Video zeigt eigentlich alles sehr genau und der nimmt die Backplate auch nicht weg und zwar weil dann die vier Schrauben nicht mehr eingeschraubt werden können, denn das Gegenstück wo der Kühler drauf geschraubt wird ist ja das Gegenstück der Backplate. Nimmst du die Backplate weg hast du vier Löcher wo du nichts rein schrauben kannst. 

Habe mich gestern sogar gewundert das ich dazu so ein gutes Video finden konnte.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 4x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX - Boxed Kühler*

Jetzt habe ich es verstanden und werde es so machen danke an alle und an* IICARUS* für euer Posting,gelöst.


----------

